# Wide Screen TV question



## tolisamarie (Nov 11, 2017)

The only thing that's ever on my TV is soccer. I'm wondering if it's because I chose the sporty camp or if it's the same for everyone. If you have the wide screen TV and a different themed camp (cute, natural, cool) please let me know what's on your TV. Thanks in advance!

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 12, 2017)

My camp’s theme is cool and I’m stuck with soccer on my TV, too


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a natural camp, and it's soccer. =[


----------

